# Sub available for W. Suffolk LI NY



## skidsteerloader (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm available as a sub or for emergency work. Used to work for Dejana, experienced in troubleshooting and repairing plows. Have welder and torches. Plow Truck is an 04 chevy cc dually diesel with 8'6" Fisher V. PM me if my services are needed.


----------



## skidsteerloader (Jan 2, 2005)

Bumping To Top


----------



## Suffolksnow.com (Jan 20, 2005)

Its so hard to find sub work in Suffolk county. Believe me I know. Have you put yourself on any of the town lists????


----------



## Big Al 2 (Nov 1, 2003)

call me at 5168604695 may be able to help you out


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Town List*

Does anyone know the town rates for suffolk? such as Babylon, Huntington, etc...?

I know Brookhaven just upped their rates about $60...


----------



## skidsteerloader (Jan 2, 2005)

I believe Huntington pays $55 an hour for truck and plow. Maybe more if you have a sander. I also heard Smithtown pays like $70 an hour? Not positive though.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Islip pays 58 an hour for my truck with a 8 foot blade. They have no money left in the budget for any subs so they are using the town employees to plow everything. They used no subs this last event and the back roads were a mess.
It was nice while it lasted but to stay home while it snowed really sucked. My friend was out all night and all he saw where town trucks.


----------

